# Anyone felt the need to upgrade front springs on new Ram?



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

This may be a premature question as I haven't bought the plow yet but I dislike having the nose-down attitude when carrying a plow. I noticed that increased spring rates are not a part of the plow prep packages so I am wondering if anyone is thinking about a leveling lift or some other front suspension change to accommodate a 900 lb plow on a current generation Ram?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a 2500 14' with a 8' blizzard and see no reason to need extra springs in the front


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Add #400-500 behind the rear axle out by the tale-gate,
see, what that does. 

spacers dont add capacity.
stiffer springs are a option.
airbag.
If you add height have it aligned.
the front ends can be finicky. 
ie,caster and toe.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm glad you brought this up. I have a 15 Ram 2500 with a Fisher 9.5' XV and the corners when in vee mode just about drag on the ground. I tried adjusting the chain last night but the stop on the plow frame won't let it come up any more anyway. I don't like the looks of the forward rake on this truck. I am just starting to research different front springs. The only thing I have done with the plow is to drive it from storage to here last night in preparation/anticipation of the storm we are getting (an inch of snow/ice and now all rain). 
I would think that if the truck really had a "plow prep" package that the springs would accommodate the plow in a reasonable manner. 
Is there any way I can check my vin to see if I actually have the plow prep package? Would a dealer install such a large plow on a truck that didn't have a plow prep package? 
Dave


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dave_dj1;2084316 said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. I have a 15 Ram 2500 with a Fisher 9.5' XV and the corners when in vee mode just about drag on the ground. I tried adjusting the chain last night but the stop on the plow frame won't let it come up any more anyway. I don't like the looks of the forward rake on this truck. I am just starting to research different front springs. The only thing I have done with the plow is to drive it from storage to here last night in preparation/anticipation of the storm we are getting (an inch of snow/ice and now all rain).
> I would think that if the truck really had a "plow prep" package that the springs would accommodate the plow in a reasonable manner.
> Is there any way I can check my vin to see if I actually have the plow prep package? Would a dealer install such a large plow on a truck that didn't have a plow prep package?
> Dave


 Just bump the vee out. Most trucks have that issue.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

dave_dj1;2084316 said:


> Is there any way I can check my vin to see if I actually have the plow prep package? Would a dealer install such a large plow on a truck that didn't have a plow prep package?
> Dave


I don't think the VIN has that info. Do you have the window sticker?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/vindecoder.php

vin decoder.

and yes, some with gassers have swapped their front springs out for the ones used in the 2500-3500 diesels.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, no info found attached to vin but I did find the window sticker in the glove box, it says I have Snow chief group at the tune of 780 bucks, 180 amp alternator, 275 18 on/off road tires, anti-spin rear axle, instrument panel mounted switches, clearance lights and skid plate. 
I guess the springs are normal. 
I did find one interesting thing, the vin on my ins card is wrong! I just called my agent and told them to change it to the vin on my window sticker. Somewhere along the way a L was mistaken for a C. 

As far as moving forward a little of Vee, I will try that and to be fair I don't have any counter weight in the bed yet, my wife parked in the way of my pallet of cinder blocks! 

Thanks for the replies. didn't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

dave_dj1;2084346 said:


> Yeah, no info found attached to vin but I did find the window sticker in the glove box, it says I have Snow chief group at the tune of 780 bucks, 180 amp alternator, 275 18 on/off road tires, anti-spin rear axle, instrument panel mounted switches, clearance lights and skid plate.
> I guess the springs are normal.
> I did find one interesting thing, the vin on my ins card is wrong! I just called my agent and told them to change it to the vin on my window sticker. Somewhere along the way a L was mistaken for a C.
> 
> ...


No problem. It amazes me that the Snow Chief option doesn't include heavier springs, but I don't see any real problems with Rams I see driving around. 
Has anyone used the auxiliary switches for anything? I imagine they could be for a strobe or additional lighting. It would really be cool if the Snow Chief package included built in strobes.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

MT250, I don't think the springs are weak per se, I just don't like the way the truck sits to begin with. I installed a leveling kit in my 10 and it made it look much nicer, kind of like a highboy. I don't really notice any great drop when I lift the plow. Maybe the leveling kit is the way to go? 
Has anyone tried these front air bags?
http://www.truckspring.com/products...Dodge-Ram-1500-2500-3500-Front-4WD__8621.aspx


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I put a 2" leveling kit on mine I have a 2015 3500 with a fisher 9.6 xv2 on it . It carries the plow great plenty of clearance with the wings folded back


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of the truck and plow


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry it's upside down


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

lawnboy2121;2084571 said:


> I put a 2" leveling kit on mine I have a 2015 3500 with a fisher 9.6 xv2 on it . It carries the plow great plenty of clearance with the wings folded back


That's the answer I was hoping for, thanks !


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

lawnboy2121;2084576 said:


> Here is a pic of the truck and plow


Looks perfectThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Airbabgs.............


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

With my 3500 listed below the 8.2VXT does make the front squat some but that was with absolutely nothing in the bed. And to the gentlemen that said his edges touch the ground all you need to do is bump out each side of the plow, usually 1-2 hits on the button for each wing.

Michael


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I added a tough truck variable rate spring on a 09 diesel, and believe it or not it lifted it about 2.5 inches , they claimed a 2 inch lift, and it rides better than it did stock, springs are longer and thicker and the pack the 810 just great


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I would get the plow mounted before changing the suspension and then decide.

We recently set up our new '15 ram 3500 and were very pleased with the springs front and back. The truck does have a decent amount of rake when empty, but sits great with weight in the bed/trailer with no need for beefier springs/air bags.

Here's the truck with some tongue weight. Thought about leveling the front, but then it would sag with bed weight/trailer.



For the front end, it would appear as the truck sags with the plow, but the springs barely move. With proper ballast in the bed, it should sit great. I don't have a pic with ballast.

Here is a plow down/plow up comparison. If you look at the gap between the tire and fender, I think the drop is about 3/4".







MT250;2084562 said:


> No problem. It amazes me that the Snow Chief option doesn't include heavier springs, but I don't see any real problems with Rams I see driving around.
> Has anyone used the auxiliary switches for anything? I imagine they could be for a strobe or additional lighting. It would really be cool if the Snow Chief package included built in strobes.


This truck came with the upfitter switches. They are great. No more running wires through the firewall, fuses and relays already setup. And there are some leads going to the back of the truck that we used for backup lights. Highly recommended option.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

that's pretty good if you only drop that much , my 09 laid down pretty good on the front, it had to have something done to it


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

cl733;2085027 said:


> that's pretty good if you only drop that much , my 09 laid down pretty good on the front, it had to have something done to it


Yeah, our '08 dropped pretty good, we have timbrens on it. We also have a '12 that isn't any better.

They increased the front axle rating in 2013, i'm guessing that helped.


----------



## onlythebest (Dec 4, 2012)

GLS;2085021 said:


> This truck came with the upfitter switches. They are great. No more running wires through the firewall, fuses and relays already setup. And there are some leads going to the back of the truck that we used for backup lights. Highly recommended option.


Sorry to go off topic here,
I'm interested to hear more about these leads you made use of that run to the back. Do you know the rough gauge of the wire?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

onlythebest;2085333 said:


> Sorry to go off topic here,
> I'm interested to hear more about these leads you made use of that run to the back. Do you know the rough gauge of the wire?


The wires looks to be about 12 gauge, but i'm not certain.

This is only for trucks with the factory upfitter switches.

All of the info is on the ram bodybuilder website. It is not exactly straight-forward though.

This is a schematic from Ram that I have made some notes on.



1. You must provide 12V from a switch to position 4 on the light gray connector (one of two located at the back right corner under the hood) using the wire leads with attached connector terminals.

2. In the upfitter kit is a connector that will plug into another connector under the dash. The connector has a blunt cut wire that is a feed from position 4 from under the hood. There are also two wires (red and pink) that loop back into the connector. Cut one of them and splice the violet wire into either the pink or red.

3. The pink and red wires run along the chassis and terminate near the spare tire.

Sounds complicated but is actually pretty simple.


----------



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

On my '12 crew cab 2500 long bed diesel, I upgraded the front springs to get rid of some of the "rubbery-ness" that the front springs gave me with my Western 8.5' vee. I also have a wooden box that just fits in the bed (held in place by the wheel wells) that I keep filled with sand and salt for ballast. Probably weights around 700-800lbs


----------



## onlythebest (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks GLS. very helpful, will likely make use of those leads for some reverse lights. For My slip tank I just ran the supplied wire from the pump along the frame. It was JUST long enough to reach the leads. I was wondering what those looped connectors were for.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just an FYI, there is a backup wire in the 7 pin trailer plug if you have one. I made a piece to go in the receiver with two tractor lights for plowing.

I installed a 2.5" leveling kit this evening in my truck, I will post some pics tomorrow or so when I get a minute. It is night and day different, it looks like a truck now! 
I did drop the headlights in the shop but after driving it home in the dark I think I may have adjusted them a hair to low.

Thanks for posting that wiring diagram, I am hoping to take advantage of some of the switches. 
On that note, there isn't any snow in our forecast anytime soon 

Next project is to make something to raise the plow lights up so they both shine over the plow, unless you are supposed to carry it in the Vee position all the time.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

GLS;2085021 said:


> I would get the plow mounted before changing the suspension and then decide.
> 
> We recently set up our new '15 ram 3500 and were very pleased with the springs front and back. The truck does have a decent amount of rake when empty, but sits great with weight in the bed/trailer with no need for beefier springs/air bags.
> 
> ...


Where are the leads at on the back of the truck I didn't know that? Any pics?
Thanks!

Just saw ur above post thanks!


----------

